

North Korea erases official history: report - jpatokal
http://www.bendigoadvertiser.com.au/story/1977467/north-korea-erases-official-history-report/?cs=12

======
jpatokal
KCNA in North Korea: [http://www.kcna.kp/](http://www.kcna.kp/)

Archive on Japanese site still seems to be up:
[http://www.kcna.co.jp/index-e.htm](http://www.kcna.co.jp/index-e.htm)

Original report at [http://www.nknews.org/2013/12/in-1984-moment-n-korea-
deletes...](http://www.nknews.org/2013/12/in-1984-moment-n-korea-deletes-near-
entirity-of-news-archives/), but it appears to have buckled under the load.

